
Heritage Distilling Co. To Produce 15,000 Gallons of Hand Sanitizer per Month - zolpidem_dream
https://heritagedistilling.com/blogs/news/sanitizer
======
zolpidem_dream
Press release (.pdf):
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2516/7914/files/HDC_Surfac...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2516/7914/files/HDC_Surface_and_Hand_Sanitizer_and_Delivery_Together_Press_Release_FINAL.pdf?v=1584736446)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Am I right in my understanding that _hand sanitiser_ in this context is just
white spirits (eg. white rum) and a gelling agent?

This should mean any distillery should be able to trivially switch to
productions sanitiser?

Edit: fixed a word

------
TheSpiceIsLife
You should post this bit as a separate submission:

 _Heritage Distilling Co. partners with local restaurants to deliver their
food, free of charge

Heritage Distilling Co. is now offering delivery service on behalf of local
restaurants at no cost to participating restaurants. Unlike national delivery
services that take a portion of the restaurant’s bill, this service is
entirely free for restaurants, allowing them to keep 100% of their revenue.
All orders will be delivered with a free 2-ounce bottle of HDC’s Hand and
Surface Sanitizer while supplies last._

